# newbie intro



## Kay2015 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, im kay married mother of 4. living in australia. looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Kay... good to see you here. Please feel free to jump right in and start posting on our forums.


----------

